# Goodbye Shadow....We'll meet again....



## microlite (May 25, 2004)

We had to put Shadow to eternal sleep today (Oct 24th,2004) and it was the hardest thing we have ever had to do - gut-wrenching, heart-breaking and definately depressing. 

We didn't have him for a very long time (we had him for 2 months) but we love him like we have been with him forever....that's how Shadow made us feel inside....complete and whole. You can read more about his last days here 
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=10890

I don't have any poignant words, beautiful poems right now....it's still very fresh, and it's absolutely hard to accept the fact that he is no longer with us, but I know that he is in a much better place waiting to meet us again. 


To all of you that have supported me and gave me so much love and care, I thank you...and I know Shadow knew it as well. 

In memory of Shadow, this I say - "Family isn't about whose blood you have. It's about who you care about"

How true...how true....


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. I'm glad to know you cared so much about him and worked so hard to help him. May he rest in peace, and may you meet again some day.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh, I am so sorry  

You did everything you possibly could, and Shadow knows that. He is at peace and knows he was and is *loved*.

*HUGS*


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Microlite, I am so sorry. My heart aches just remembering when I lost one of my babies. God bless you and give you peace of mind, knowing that you have done your best. Shadow will always be with you, and someday, I believe you will hold him again.


----------



## alanna (Sep 24, 2004)

when i read thing like this it makes me want to cry. hes in a happy place now


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I am truly sorry, Microlite - beyond what words can express.
May Shadow rest in peace


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

My sincerest condolences to you. It IS soooo very difficult to say goodbye but think of the memories with him to warm your heart.


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

I am very sorry for your loss. It doesn't take any time at all for these wonderful creatures to work their way into our hearts.

((Hugs))


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. We've all read how hard you worked to help him, and please remember the good things, and that he had all the love he could want the brief time he was with you. RIP Shadow.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Just remember, Shadow was loved when he passed. Had you not found him a few months ago, he wouldn't have had that. 

Best wishes,


----------



## newcatowner7 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm sorry that has happened, I know what it feels like to loose a beloved pet, you feel like you lost your best friend...everytime I see these boards it makes me wanna cry...Shadow is in a happy place now and he'll be waiting for you.


----------



## Anne5459 (Oct 5, 2004)

It's amazing how much love we develop, even in such a short amount of time. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## ladybug7 (Jan 9, 2004)

*Already in heaven*

I am very sorry for your loss. It brought tears to my eyes as I sat and remembered March 29th of this year when I lost my 16yr old Phoebe. They become such a part of our lives for such a short time but the memories they leave are priceless. I will say a prayer for you and your special feline.

Melanie


----------



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

So very sorry to hear about Shadow. The ability cats have to sneak so completely into our hearts in such a short amount of time is a wonderful (and sometimes painful) thing. You made him a happy boy in the time you had together - and gave him so much love and comfort. How good that he was able to spend his last months with someone who loved him so much!

I know the agony and heartbreak of making that final decision - my heart is with you in this sad time. He was a *beautiful* boy.

(((BIG HUGS)))


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm so sorry for you loss. You did everything you could. Shadow is now at the better place...


----------

